# British Army Live Fire Exercise



## himoney (5 Jan 2016)

In October 2015, the British Army staged a brigade level exercise as part of a Land Combat Power Visit on Salisbury Plain, Wiltshire. The exercise involved armored vehicles, air support, and ground troops.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M9KVY1627I


----------



## GR66 (5 Jan 2016)

One of the Challenger tanks had three white stripes on his fume extractor...he must be really good at World of Tanks!

 [


----------

